# Bubble Gum= simple sugars= bad for diet?



## zonaguy03 (Apr 25, 2007)

I know this is a silly question, but as you know for the 100th time, I am trying to loose body fat.  I do unfortunately chew a ton of Double Bubble chewing gum which has 4g of sugar per peice of gum.  Is this taking away from what I want to accomplish or will this sugar have no effect on my body fat %?  Again, I chew at least 20 peices a day.  Just curious.  Let me know what's good.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 25, 2007)

Ditch it.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 25, 2007)

HAHA dang i knew it!  I just bought a 360 COUNT from sam's club   Thanks though Iaindaniel, I did pick up those creatine monohydrate pills from GNC, they have you take 5 after you're done working out.  Im thinking about taking them back and getting the CEE. what you do you think?  What should I do about creatine in the mean time, stick with cell tech till i get them?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 25, 2007)

Get some Trident.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 25, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Get some Trident.



My fav. thing to do  is chew gum, even the sugar free gum has some sort of sugar right?  that wont be a problem though when it comes to body fat.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 25, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> My fav. thing to do  is chew gum, even the sugar free gum has some sort of sugar right?  that wont be a problem though when it comes to body fat.




Trident is sugar free. It is also sweetened with a natural sweetener. I chew tons of it and I'm usually 9-11% body fat. I would be less if I did more cardio which I'm not doing much of right now as I'm trying to bulk a bit. So in answer to your question, no, I personally don't think Trident will add body fat.

It's sweetened with this stuff.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 25, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Trident is sugar free. It is also sweetened with a natural sweetener. I chew tons of it and I'm usually 9-11% body fat. I would be less if I did more cardio which I'm not doing much of right now as I'm trying to bulk a bit. So in answer to your question, no, I personally don't think Trident will add body fat.



I do tons of cardio when i play full court intense basketball for an hour.  I just started an interval training today to take the place of basketball, and it consists of 5 minutes warm up walk, 1 minute all out sprint, 2 minute jog, 1 minute spirnt, etc...= 30 minutes.  Do i need more cardio in a day to looe significant body fat?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 25, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> I do tons of cardio when i play full court intense basketball for an hour.  I just started an interval training today to take the place of basketball, and it consists of 5 minutes warm up walk, 1 minute all out sprint, 2 minute jog, 1 minute spirnt, etc...= 30 minutes.  Do i need more cardio in a day to looe significant body fat?



I would try that to start. No, probably not. Diet will be the most important factor, in my opinion, but cardio will help a lot.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 25, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I would try that to start. No, probably not. Diet will be the most important factor, in my opinion, but cardio will help a lot.



Can you give me a sample day of your diet?  I believe i have a pretty good one, and ive seen the one on here, but Id like to see an actual diet plan first hand, if it isnt too much trouble.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 25, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> Can you give me a sample day of your diet?  I believe i have a pretty good one, and ive seen the one on here, but Id like to see an actual diet plan first hand, if it isnt too much trouble.



No, it's no trouble at all. Just click on the bottom of my sig where it says MY DIET. And look at the very last post of that thread.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 25, 2007)

To lose fat its like %50 diet %0 workout, if you only workout then your only %50 improving. 

And ya, I have bubble gum all the time too, good thread. Now i can go try out trident. I just have gum after lunch, all those veggies make u have funny breath lol.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 25, 2007)

vortrit said:


> No, it's no trouble at all. Just click on the bottom of my sig where it says MY DIET. And look at the very last post of that thread.



I have a lot of questions i wrote down to see if i can  substitute things with your diet and also what/where i can get some of these products.  you think you could answer some of them?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 25, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> I have a lot of questions i wrote down to see if i can  substitute things with your diet and also what/where i can get some of these products.  you think you could answer some of them?



Sure, if I can. Where do I get what products? Mostly the grocery store... 

Except for sprouted grain bread which I buy at a health food store.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 25, 2007)

1.  would 7 grain be okay to substitute?
2.  Oats- what kind of oats?  can i mix with my yogurt (any special yogurt in mind)?

3.  Natural peanut butter=where did you get it or did you make it?

4.  Tuna- dont like- can i subsitute turkey slices?

5.  oat bran- the cereal?

6.  Can i put carrots and spinach salad (w/ fat free italian dressing) in place of brocoli?

7.  What could i have in place of cottage cheese  i do not like


----------



## vortrit (Apr 25, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> *
> 1.  would 7 grain be okay to substitute?*
> 
> Your best bet is going to be sprouted grain bread, hands down. I would only recommend something else if you just can't find it. 7 grain would be better than say white bread, but it depends on the ingredients really.
> ...



Quacker Oat Bran (Hot Cereal)


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 25, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Quacker Oat Bran (Hot Cereal)



Again, thanks... Ill work with what you gave me.  If i stayed away from meats and went with everything else, including three protein shakes a day would that make up for the loss of meat products (chicken, steak, turkey)?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 25, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> Again, thanks... Ill work with what you gave me.  If i stayed away from meats and went with everything else, including three protein shakes a day would that make up for the loss of meat products (chicken, steak, turkey)?



Yeah, you can replace a protein source with a shake, but I would not recommend more than two a day.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 25, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, you can replace a protein source with a shake, but I would not recommend more than two a day.



okay so post work out and before bed.  i also take creatine monohydrate after im done working out with the shake.  okay for me to do?  this is considered a meal for me.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 25, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> okay so post work out and before bed.  i also take creatine monohydrate after im done working out with the shake.  okay for me to do?  this is considered a meal for me.



That depends. Some people consider post workout shake a meal. I don't... 

You're better off going with a Casein protein powder before bed, but if you can't get any whey will have to do.

And I don't really know a whole lot about creatine, but it should be fine. Just keep in mind that creatine will make you hold some extra water weight.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 25, 2007)

vortrit said:


> That depends. Some people consider post workout shake a meal. I don't...
> 
> You're better off going with a Casein protein powder before bed, but if you can't get any whey will have to do.



Casein protein powder better than whey?  could i stick with that for my 2 proteins shakes per day?  and where do i purchase something like that?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 25, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> Casein protein powder better than whey?  could i stick with that for my 2 proteins shakes per day?  and where do i purchase something like that?



Well, if you had two whey shakes, and then some casein in addition before bed that would be cool.

You could buy it online, health food store, some grocery stores...


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 25, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Well, if you had two whey shakes, and then some casein in addition before bed that would be cool.
> 
> You could buy it online, health food store, some grocery stores...



Thanks for all your help, and everyone else as well...i have learned so much in the last few days it's amazing!  1 hour ab workouts every morning...how rediculous am i...an all my buds


----------



## vortrit (Apr 25, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> Thanks for all your help, and everyone else as well...i have learned so much in the last few days it's amazing!  1 hour ab workouts every morning...how rediculous am i...an all my buds



No problem. Heh. Most of us do it at first.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 25, 2007)

vortrit said:


> No problem. Heh. Most of us do it at first.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 25, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> HAHA dang i knew it!  I just bought a 360 COUNT from sam's club   Thanks though Iaindaniel, I did pick up those creatine monohydrate pills from GNC, they have you take 5 after you're done working out.  Im thinking about taking them back and getting the CEE. what you do you think?  What should I do about creatine in the mean time, stick with cell tech till i get them?



what would be your purpose of taking creatine or CEE? Do you know what they are?  What they do?  Have you read any research on them?

Your still don't have a clue about training or diet and you aren't consistent with those two elements yet.  The last thing you need is supplements.

Get a clue.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 25, 2007)

relax, i have every intention to keep my goal no matter what it takes...a wake up call is what im getting, im digesting everything as it comes in.  i have what it takes, i was 187 pounds and overweight my freshman year.  since, ive lost more than 40 lbs, and gain muscle mass (something i would have never dreamed of for myself) so nothing will stand in my way from what im trying to accomplish.  i deal with millionares everyday complaining and having their big ego's, I have what it takes, i will achieve my goal.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 25, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> relax, i have every intention to keep my goal no matter what it takes...a wake up call is what im getting, im digesting everything as it comes in.  i have what it takes, i was 187 pounds and overweight my freshman year.  since, ive lost more than 40 lbs, and gain muscle mass (something i would have never dreamed of for myself) so nothing will stand in my way from what im trying to accomplish.  i deal with millionares everyday complaining and having their big ego's, I have what it takes, i will achieve my goal.



Hey, he never said you don't have what it takes, just that you should get your diet in order and training before worrying about creatine. To be honest, I still don't bother with the stuff even though I've got some. Most of us know that the diet and training is not the hard part. The hard part is preparing all of the meals, keeping your stinky gym clothes somewhat clean, etc. You get the idea.

Suppliments are just that... suppliments. And although I've tried several I've learned that the best way, for me anyway, to build a great body is 99% through diet and a decent training program.


----------

